# Not the Christmas Cheesecake!



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

I thought I was past Rusty helping himself to food off the counter, but apparently not. I made a cheesecake for Christmas, figuring I can put it in the freezer and not have quite so much to do at the last minute. After it cooled I removed the rim from the springform pan, then realized I needed to use the bathroom. You know what's coming, I'm sure. I pushed the cheesecake to the back of the counter and put the rim back around it and went to the bathroom. When I walked back into the kitchen, there was Rusty up on his hind legs with his face planted all the way into the cheesecake! He had eaten half of it!

He didn't even have the decency to look guilty. Someone said he was probably so full of endorphins from the cheesecake that he was on a pleasure high still. 

I have a picture to go with this story, but haven't figured out how to post a picture from my picture album on my PC.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yum cheesecake, sounds like he really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OMG, I'm so sorry he ate your cheesecake but...I had to chuckle as I pictured him turning to look at you with a cheesecake smile!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Unfortunately I know exactly how you feel. My male ate a pumpkin pie a few Thanksgivings ago and my female ate a chocolate birthday cake I had on a cooling rack. Of course she was sorry once the Hydrogen Peroxide came out .


----------



## Maya_22 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm sorry about the cheesecake, but this is really funny!! I hope there are no tummy troubles.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, I can so relate! I was taking a cake decorating class, last class was a 3 tier wedding cake. We needed to bake the cake, frost it and put it together the day before the class to decorate. I thought it was deep enough on the counter. Came home from work, and it was half eaten by my Great Pyrenees.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Don't get me wrong. I really am sorry about your cheesecake. Truly I am...but I just can't stop giggling at the idea of a very guilty (but satisfied) pup with cheesecake all over his face. Lol. Merry Christmas, Rusty! Guess Santa sort of came early for you


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

We really do have to have photos!
Just under the quick reply, click 'go advanced'. Then under the message part, click 'manage attachments.' A separate window opens and the top part ('upload from your computer') will let you pick a photo which you then upload.
Hope this helps.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry about your cheesecake, but you really made me smile!.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

*Cheesecake Rusty enjoyed*

I followed the instructions from Pilgrim 123 to post the picture of the cheesecake Rusty enjoyed while I was out of the room.

Since I didn't anticipate his act of gluttony, I didn't get a picture of his cheesecake face, sorry!

Hope this works...


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

Pilgrim123 said:


> We really do have to have photos!
> Just under the quick reply, click 'go advanced'. Then under the message part, click 'manage attachments.' A separate window opens and the top part ('upload from your computer') will let you pick a photo which you then upload.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for your help! Next I need to figure out how to enter pics in my albums without them being sideways.


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh no! Sorry about the cheesecake, it looks yummy.:yummy: This made me laugh


----------

